# enquiry



## lalitnegi (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello Guys..could someone help me on IQA.
Issue:- I posted my education for IQA but after selecting my awarding university, i am getting only bachelor of Arts degree not getting Masters of Arts.
kindly advise how can i add my Masters of Arts degree on IQA.


Lalit


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

lalitnegi said:


> Hello Guys..could someone help me on IQA.
> Issue:- I posted my education for IQA but after selecting my awarding university, i am getting only bachelor of Arts degree not getting Masters of Arts.
> kindly advise how can i add my Masters of Arts degree on IQA.
> 
> Lalit


Contact nzqa.


----------

